
It’s not clear what the U.S. Air Force’s X-37B is supposed to do - tgragnato
http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2017/05/what-americas-secret-space-shuttle/137699/
======
basicplus2
Could it be for remote launching and intercepting of military satellites?

